# Lamancha vs Nubian whats the difference ?



## Bedste

I have a new Lamancha goat in milk.  She is beautiful.  Other than the elf like ears is there any other differences?  Is the milk the same?  Do they all have teats that are more challenging to milk?


----------



## ksalvagno

Milk from a Nubian is usually higher in butterfat. Good udder and teats should be about the same in any goat.


----------



## Bedste

thanks.  I have never seen teats so much like water balloons that you cant get ahold of.  Very hard to milk.


----------



## Hickoryneck

Teats are biased on genetics not breed there are bad teats in all breeds 

Nubians are known for higher butterfat then the other dairy breeds Lamanches are second to them but genetics also play a big part as there can be low butterfat nubians 


Basically genes are what decide how any given doe turns out


----------



## Catahoula

I had both Nubian and LaMancha's milk. Lamancha's is a little milder than Nubian but both are good. Personality wise, I think Lamancha is mellower and easier going and quieter. Nubian is cute with the floppy ears and Lamancha was once described to be as a dinosaur looking goat which I think is a pretty cool description.


----------



## Bedste

this helps a bunch thank you... so would it be ok to mix their milk before freezing it or drinking it?


----------



## ksalvagno

As long as no one has mastitis or anything, sure. I always mix my goats milk together.


----------



## nissa_loves_sheep

LaManchas are an abnormally quiet breed of goat, while Nubians are abnormally noisy. I had LaManchas for many years and the fun part was holding a baby LaMancha in my lap and having people ask me 'what breed of dog is that?'


----------



## Bedste

nissa_loves_sheep said:
			
		

> LaManchas are an abnormally quiet breed of goat, while Nubians are abnormally noisy. I had LaManchas for many years and the fun part was holding a baby LaMancha in my lap and having people ask me 'what breed of dog is that?'


  OMG that is so funny.....


----------



## SkyWarrior

nissa_loves_sheep said:
			
		

> LaManchas are an abnormally quiet breed of goat, while Nubians are abnormally noisy. I had LaManchas for many years and the fun part was holding a baby LaMancha in my lap and having people ask me 'what breed of dog is that?'


   

Oh, and


----------



## Bedste

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> As long as no one has mastitis or anything, sure. I always mix my goats milk together.


How often do you check for mastitis and how do you check and what do you do if you have it...... kinda new at this.


----------



## poorboys

you can get a mastitis kit, and check them, also you might notice a small amout of red in your milk or the udders become hot and hard to milk out. just milk one doe at a time before dumpping the milk togather. I bought a lamacha this year, I raise Nubians, but her father was full nubian and her mother was 1/4 lamacha, my girl has elf ears, coloring of a lamacha tall and lean. I can't wait to see her udder hoping she takes after her mother, I did this on a trial run to see the difference.


----------

